# Another newbie joining the ranks



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

New here been have been reading some information for the forum. Big cycling fan and have been getting into my coffee since last year. Have been using a V60 and Aeropress so far with a Tiamo hand grinder and beans from Pact.

Looking at upgrading with a Gaggia Classic and an adequate grinder.

Wish me luck!

Max


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, another cyclist to the ranks.

I'm sure you will find a wealth of info that you need.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Max.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome Max - and to another cyclist on a similar coffee journey to the one that I took. Enjoy it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

What cycling do you do? When you say 'fan', I assume you mean doing it as well as watching it.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the welcome messages!

@Phil104: I do road cycling, mostly around the Surrey/Kent/Windsor area


----------

